# my rabbit is not pooing or eating



## Chloeanne (Mar 9, 2014)

A week ago I took my rabbit to the vet as he was bleeding from the anus, he must of had inflammation of the colon because when they gave him anti inflammation drug the bleeding stopped. Now there is just clear mucus coming out of his anus. Hes bloated and hasnt pooped for over a week now. I dont know how to help him go to the toilet or if its a really bad problem and if I should take him back to the vet. Im very worried.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Chloeanne said:


> A week ago I took my rabbit to the vet as he was bleeding from the anus, he must of had inflammation of the colon because when they gave him anti inflammation drug the bleeding stopped. Now there is just clear mucus coming out of his anus. Hes bloated and hasnt pooped for over a week now. I dont know how to help him go to the toilet or if its a really bad problem and if I should take him back to the vet. Im very worried.


You need to get him to the vet ASAP.

Not eating, drinking, pooing or/and urinating all mean get your pet to a vet.

I hope the vet is able to sort it out.


----------

